# HELP! Granite install still issues. Adhesive smells



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I posted an earlier post - we are still dealing with an area of our kitchen than is smelling of adhesives. We had granite put in exactly a week ago. The epoxy cured and is done but they used adhesive to afix seams and to some parts of cabinets and we are having issues with one portion of the kitchen smelling. Today I went under counter and realized the adhesive is still wet = therefore smelling.

What can I do?!!!! Thankfully it does subside with ventilation - which we have been keeping everything open for now 5 straight days. When we close starts building up. Thankfully upstairs is fine and all our rooms are upstairs.

I ordered an Austin air Plus air purifyer - the concrete installation man is coming tomorrow.
As long as I vent the house we should be ok living in it is we can't smell stuff upstairs right?

Help me - I'm loosing my mind and feeling like I'm harming my family.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't mean concrete man - I mean the granite fabricator.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

Can you put a dehumidifier in the area to keep the air as dry as possible?


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok they came back and found that a part of the kitchen the adhesive had been done incorrectly and wasn't curing. They removed it and re-did it - praying that the ordeal is over.


----------

